# WarCraft3 - Anleitung für MapEditor gesucht



## Pfropfen (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community.
Ich suche nach einer Anleitung für den WarCraft3 MapEditor.
Falls jemand eine Webseite oder ähnliches weiss, wo ich eine Anleitung findet/kennt, sagt bitte bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sachen wie
www.gidf.de könnt ihr euch sparen! Da finden sich auch nur Forenbeiträge wie meiner hier.



Grüße und danke im Vorraus
der Pfropfen


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag trotzdem mal google ftw
Warcraft III map editor  und siehe da:
http://warcraft.ingame.de/cms.php?section=...ng&id=81140
Also gidf.de


----------



## Pfropfen (17. Dezember 2008)

Ah super!
Danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ginmf (Google ist nicht mein Freund)


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Ah super!
> Danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm das könnte nen Konkurrent werden für Gidf.de hmmm^^


----------

